# Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!



## marcap (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir neulich eine 0.35er Mono Schnur gekauft und sie gestern auf meine Stationärrolle gespult. Ich habe darauf geachtet, dass die Schnur immer mit Druck und fest auf die Rolle kam. Nun war ich heute am Gewässer um einige Probewürfe zu machen und sobalt ich den Bügel umgeklappt habe und ein wenig Schnur per Hand abspulen wollte, rollten sich einige Spulenumdrehungen Schnur von selber ab.;+

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?

Ich wäre euch dankbar für jede Antwort.

MfG marcap#h


----------



## marcap (23. Juli 2012)

*Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir neulich eine 0.35er Mono Schnur gekauft(verwende sie zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle) und sie gestern auf meine Stationärrolle gespult. Ich habe darauf geachtet, dass die Schnur immer mit Druck und fest auf die Rolle kam. Nun war ich heute am Gewässer um einige Probewürfe zu machen und sobalt ich den Bügel umgeklappt habe und ein wenig Schnur per Hand abspulen wollte, rollten sich einige Spulenumdrehungen Schnur von selber ab.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?

Ich wäre euch dankbar für jede Antwort.

MfG marcap


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Hast die rolle bissel zu voll gespult #c ????


----------



## Andreas25 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

@marcarp
Vielleicht ist die Spule zu voll? Dann Schneid einfach ein paar Meter ab. Kann aber auch sein dass deine Schnur zu steif ist dann könnt  eine andere Schnur helfen.


----------



## vdausf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Hi marcap,
wie hast du die Schnur abgespult?
Rolle immer mit nem Nagel oder ähnlichem fixieren!
Die Schnur soll nicht "seitlich" abgespult werden.
35er Mono ist nicht die dünnste. ;-)
Ich würd sie noch mal abziehen, geh auf ne Wiese und leg sie aus, dann durch ein feuchtes Tuch laufen lassen und unter etwas Spannung erneut aufspulen. Die Schnur aber frei liegen lassen und bei Abspulen nicht anbinden oder so....oder zumindest wieder los machen. Daurch bekommst Du den Drall aus der Schnur raus. Mach ich bei selbst bespulen immer so. 
Sollte das nicht funktionieren hat die Schnur wahrscheinlich irgend eine abbekommen, oder die Spule ist echt zu voll?!?!?!

Gruß Volker


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

Einmal hätte doch auch gereicht, oder?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246033


----------



## marcap (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

@Keine_Ahnung ich hatte das Gefühl, es im falschen Forum gepostet zu haben^^


----------



## marcap (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Meint ihr es würde helfen, die Schnur mit heißem/warmen Wasser ein wenig weicher zu machen ?

Die Spule ist garantiert nicht zu voll ^^


----------



## vdausf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

lass mal gut sein mit warmen oder heissem Wasser, da kannst die Schnur nur killen.
das gibt bestimmt schnell ein Kunststoffkneul auf der Spule.


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Einfach erstmal ein paar Tage warten - Mono "setzt" sich noch ein wenig. Eventuell ist die Geschichte denn schon gegessen.
Btw: 35er Mono ist nicht die dünnste (und woanders haste geschrieben, dass du damit auf Forellen spinnen willst) auf was für ne Spule haste die Schnur denn gespult?
Wenn du 35er Mono auf n 1000er Forellenröllchen wickelst ist Kabelsalat vorprogrammiert.
Noch dazu ist eine 35er Mono extrem überdimensioniert zum Forellenangeln, da würde ich maximal eine 20er nehmen.


----------



## sven123 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

Mal ne Frage, was habt ihr für Monsterforellen bei euch?


----------



## marcap (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

@daci7 ich wollte nur übergangsweise damit im Urlaub, der Freitag beginnt, auf Forelle spinnen und gleichzeitig Makrelen damit fangen. Ich habe nicht vor Kommentare zu lesen wie " Überdimensional" oder "viel zu grob" denn ich habe letztes Jahr schon gut gefangen. Bitte unterlasst dies.

MfG marcap


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*



marcap schrieb:


> @daci7 ich wollte nur übergangsweise damit im Urlaub, der Freitag beginnt, auf Forelle spinnen und gleichzeitig Makrelen damit fangen. Ich habe nicht vor Kommentare zu lesen wie " Überdimensional" oder "viel zu grob" denn ich habe letztes Jahr schon gut gefangen. Bitte unterlasst dies.
> 
> MfG marcap



Das mag ja sein, dass du das nicht lesen willst - aber wenn du ne steife 35er Makrelenschnur auf 'n kleines Forellenröllchen wickelst, dann kriegst du eben Salat. Das hat etwas mit steifer Schnur und kleinem Spulendurchmesser zu tun. Wenn du natürlich nur deine Makrelenausrüstung am Forellenbach benutzen möchtest ist das deine Sache und hat hier nichts verloren. Die Frage war nach der Rolle


----------



## vdausf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

mach doch ein Bild von der Rolle und stells ein


----------



## marcap (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Es ist keine Forellenrolle sondern vielmehr eine, die ich für verschiedenes benutze. Es ist die SHIMANO HYPERLOOP RB 4000 

Schnurfassung (mm/m): 0,25-260/0,30-180/0,40-160

Bild folgt


----------



## vdausf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

sollte funktionieren....
Die Rolle ist nicht zu klein, kann also verdrallt, zu voll oder halt ne Schnur mit eigenleben sein. LACH


----------



## marcap (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Hier das Bild mit der 0.35er Schnur (orange)


----------



## vdausf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

ein Bild von der Spule wär besser.....


----------



## vdausf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

wer das Bild anklickt kann die Spule auch besser sehen!!
Naja, hat ja noch geklappt. Mir wär die Spule etwas zu voll.
Würd die Schnur aber echt noch mal abziehen und neu aufspulen, ist zwar ne blöde Sache bringt aber einiges!
Gruß


----------



## Deno47198 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

Du meinst doch bestimmt 0.25 Mono Oder ???

Finde ne 0.35 für Die Forellenangelei bisschen arg Dick oder???

Und zu deinem Problem ich denke du hasst die schnur einfach zu stramm und nicht drall frei 

aufgespult zu viel druck ist nicht gut genau so wie zu wenig druck.....


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

Eigentlich klar, Dicke Mono auf kleiner Rolle, hab ich jetzt mal wegen Forelle vermutet, das muss ja in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Talanar (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

Spule wahrscheinlich zu voll oder Schnur bei zu kleinem Spulenkopf zu steif. Lösung: Wieder ein wenig Schnur runter machen oder gleich geschmeidige 0,18 draufmachen.


----------



## vdausf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

marcap hat in seinem andren, gleichen Thema ein Bild rein gestellt ist ne 4000er sollte funktionieren....


----------



## frifroe (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Leute, das ist doch kein Akt!
Leg die Schnur einfach zur Hälfte in eine feuchte Wiese aus und dann  durch Lappen, ( muß nicht nass sein ) wieder aufrollen. Wichtig ist das kein Gewicht vorne dran hängt.
Dann verschwindet der Drall in der Schnur und Du kannst schön angeln.


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Hallo

Das Problem wirst du erst mal ,mit den hier genannten Tipps ,weg kriegen.
Jedoch wird es wiederkommen|supergri.Die doch kräftige  35 er mono und kleine ,leichte Köder vertragen sich einfach nicht.#d
Die Schnur wird zu locker beim einholen auf gespult.Das führt dazu das die Schnur immer öfter von der Spule springt.
Dagegen hilft zwar auswerfen mit schweren Ködern oder beim einholen, die Schnur durch die Finger stramm halten.

Aber einmal zu spät gemacht und du hast nach dem auswerfen eine "schöne Perücke" .#q#q#q 
Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und besorge dir eine 2 te Spule mit dünnerer Schnur(25 er Mono).

Mfg

Alex


----------



## ulf (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur "rollt" von selber von der Rolle(Spule) ab ?!*

Hallo

Ich würde auch sagen, daß die Schnur einfach ungeeignet dafür ist. Die ist einfach zu steif. So eine Schnur nehme ich z.B. für Grundangeln mit schwerem Blei, da ist die relativ gut unter Spannung und es rollt nix von selber ab. Ne 0,35 er ist für Forellen auch sehr heftig. 
Also max. 0,25 und eine weichere Schnur, dann sollte das Problem beseitigt sein.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## daci7 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Naja, die Schnur auf der Rolle sollte passen.
Versuch mal den Drall runter zu bekommen - entweder locker abspulen und dann durch den Lappen aufziehen, oder einfach zwei Dreifachwirbel und nen dickes Blei vorne rantüddeln und dann einfach mal n paarmal ordentlich rauszimmern und gleichmäßig reinholen.
Trotzdem solltest du bedenken: Mono muss sich oft setzen. Direkt nach dem aufspulen ist die oft zickig und beruhigt sich wieder nach ein paar Tagen.


----------



## KVP (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Monofile Schnur rollt von selber von der Rolle ab ?!*

Der TE sagt,das die Schnurklänge von der Spule gleiten oder springen.Das hat nichts mit Drall zu tun!
Die Spule scheint so gefüllt zu sein,wie man es auch mit dünner Schnur machen würde.
Es gibt harte und weiche Monofile und die Harten erkennt man daran,das sie sich steif und drahtig anfühlen und das sie in Klängen von der Spule springen!
Einige Hersteller bieten Zielfischschnüre an und wer diese Schnüre mal in die Finger nimmt,kann zu diesem Thema was lernen.
Dem TE kann ich nur raten,ein paar Meter abzuschneiden und der Schnur Zeit zu geben,sich auf der Spule zu "setzen".
Sollte beim Angeln dann noch Drall hinzu kommen,muß die Schnur in die Tonne und eine weichere Schnur gekauft werden!
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------

